# The Power of a Single Kiss



## SandyR (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Timewise 60+ (Nov 21, 2022)

Your right, in 1968 I first kissed my wife and the entrance to her college dormitory.  I was never the same...53 year later we are still together, not only lovers, but best friends also....all from one special first kiss...


----------



## SandyR (Nov 21, 2022)

Thanks for sharing such a beautiful story!


----------



## Been There (Nov 21, 2022)

I loved a woman since we were both very young. I think she knew it and I thought she felt the same way about me. I could kind of tell from our conversations and other things. We both attended the same wedding and she was with her sister who wanted to leave shortly after the meal was served. I was somewhat disappointed, but walked her to the cloak room, helped her with her coat and then she turned around, looked me straight in the eyes and laid one on me. After our lips separated, she again looked me in the eyes and said, “I love you, Jim.” I was totally stunned, but I did manage somehow to say, “I love you too, Ann.” That sealed the deal for me. I was going to ask her to marry me this Christmas Eve, but she suddenly died on July 5th. A day doesn’t go by that I don’t regret asking her sooner.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Nov 21, 2022)

Been There said:


> I loved a woman since we were both very young. I think she knew it and I thought she felt the same way about me. I could kind of tell from our conversations and other things. We both attended the same wedding and she was with her sister who wanted to leave shortly after the meal was served. I was somewhat disappointed, but walked her to the cloak room, helped her with her coat and then she turned around, looked me straight in the eyes and laid one on me. After our lips separated, she again looked me in the eyes and said, “I love you, Jim.” I was totally stunned, but I did manage somehow to say, “I love you too, Ann.” That sealed the deal for me. I was going to ask her to marry me this Christmas Eve, but she suddenly died on July 5th. A day doesn’t go by that I don’t regret asking her sooner.


Sad story but how awesome that you did a️t least have that kiss! What a bitter-sweet moment to remember


----------



## timoc (Nov 21, 2022)

The Power of a Single Kiss​I don't think women realize the phenomenal power they exude with a kiss, men have been known to grow an extra leg, just like this fella.


----------



## Betty&Jeremy (Nov 21, 2022)

I was out to dinner with my neighbor 4 years ago, I thought just as friends as he is almost 40 years younger. After a few glasses of wine and dinner, we kissed. Up until that point, I would say no way, I am not going to be with someone that much younger. But when he kissed me, it was magical, it changed everything. We have been together ever since, still very much madly in love and are now married. Explaining a 40 year difference to family and friends was not easy. it is truly amazing what a kiss can do.


----------



## mrstime (Nov 21, 2022)

timoc said:


> The Power of a Single Kiss​I don't think women realize the phenomenal power they exude with a kiss, men have been known to grow an extra leg, just like this fella.


I don't think that extra leg looks exactly like that.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 21, 2022)

The Power of a Single Kiss​Yes, powerful

I have a bit of a different slant

A piece of a little story I wrote several years back;

I was 15 years of age

Lindsey jumped in and we headed down the country lane to a park.
On the way, she was all over me.
I gave a thought to just pull over into the ditch, but maintained my James Bond nonchalant approach and returned her kisses, French kisses,
my first,
in my car,
driving,
For some reason, even beyond the control of my crotch, my mind relished in the sensation of tongue wrestling with this lovely being, and not on keeping in my lane…or on the road even.
It wouldn’t have mattered much to look where I was goin’ because my eyeballs were rolled back in my head.

Then a funny thing happened.

Somewhere deep in my semi consciousness, I heard trumpets blowing.
(So this is what Brad was telling me about…)
But while trying to gather my fuzzy thoughts, I had a flash back of a song that was getting popular….Leader of the Pack had a girl yelling ‘LOOK OUT, LOOK OUT,LOOK OUT!!’, then screeching tires.
Only it was Lindsey yelling, and the trumpet was a car horn, and the tires were those of the car in front of us.
I just remember two old couples, dressed for church, mouths open, arms waving.

I swerved.
Our rear quarter panels met.
Hard.
A sickening crunch.

My rear view mirror revealed them just sittin’ there in the middle of the road…sideways….gettin’ smaller and smaller as I floored the little chevy.

Lindsey didn’t say much when I dropped her off, but a few days later I got a letter.

My first.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Nov 22, 2022)

Betty&Jeremy said:


> I was out to dinner with my neighbor 4 years ago, I thought just as friends as he is almost 40 years younger. After a few glasses of wine and dinner, we kissed. Up until that point, I would say no way, I am not going to be with someone that much younger. But when he kissed me, it was magical, it changed everything. We have been together ever since, still very much madly in love and are now married. Explaining a 40 year difference to family and friends was not easy. it is truly amazing what a kiss can do.


I love your story..and good for you to ignore _'what people will say_'...Wishing you much more happiness!!


----------



## win231 (Nov 22, 2022)

She says, "You get enough germs to catch pneumonia."


----------



## Betty&Jeremy (Nov 22, 2022)

Serenity4321 said:


> I love your story..and good for you to ignore _'what people will say_'...Wishing you much more happiness!!


Also what they see when we hold hands and kiss in public, woman my age seem most in shock. I think I would have been too, but it was a kiss that changed that.


----------



## ohioboy (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Serenity4321 (Nov 23, 2022)

Betty&Jeremy said:


> Also what they see when we hold hands and kiss in public, woman my age seem most in shock. I think I would have been too, but it was a kiss that changed that.


That's great. I admire people who do not care what others think ( as long as they are not doing anything wrong)...I still cannot always do that and  I was raised with a strict 'care what everything thinks' about everything,  but am getting much better.


----------



## spectratg (Nov 23, 2022)

mrstime said:


> I don't think that extra leg looks exactly like that.


Yea mine isn't quite that long, nor would I put a shoe on it.


----------



## Betty&Jeremy (Nov 23, 2022)

Serenity4321 said:


> That's great. I admire people who do not care what others think ( as long as they are not doing anything wrong)...I still cannot always do that and  I was raised with a strict 'care what everything thinks' about everything,  but am getting much better.


It's not so much I don't care, sometimes I get embarrassed by it. But I also want to be a good wife to him, most especially how he went out of his way to win me over, took great risks even though I am much older and did not let our huge age gap get in the way. I have to also show my  love for him and I am not gong to wait until we get home behind closed doors to show my affection because he deserves better. So while it can be embarrassing, it's much more important to constantly show I love him.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Nov 24, 2022)

Betty&Jeremy said:


> It's not so much I don't care, sometimes I get embarrassed by it. But I also want to be a good wife to him, most especially how he went out of his way to win me over, took great risks even though I am much older and did not let our huge age gap get in the way. I have to also show my  love for him and I am not gong to wait until we get home behind closed doors to show my affection because he deserves better. So while it can be embarrassing, it's much more important to constantly show I love him.


I hope eventually it won't be embarrassing because honestly there is nothing to be embarrassed about! Why care what others think? You are not doing anything wrong and everyone deserves happiness. I always liked the saying 
'_what you think of me is none of my business'_ 
Don't get me wrong, I still at times care too much what others think and have come a long way but still sometimes worry. I just know that is no way to live and I am working  to care less as long as what I am doing is not something _'wrong or bad' _


----------

